# Opinions Requested



## DWSmith (Oct 14, 2013)

Here is a photo of the old design lazy susans I was making last year. 





I did sell a lot of them but was never quite happy with the look since it looked like something out of a high school wood shop. So I changed the design.


View attachment 19424


This is the new design. Rather than using face grain wood I used quarter sawn and made it so the grain pattern continued through to the other side.


BIG question. Which design is the most pleasing to you guys? My reason for asking will be revealed a little later.


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 14, 2013)

By far the new one. A lot more character.


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 14, 2013)

I prefer the new design.


----------



## Dream Burls (Oct 14, 2013)

The new one, hands down.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 14, 2013)

new one, you should do a live edge one also.


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 14, 2013)

I guess I'm alone in liking the old one. I like the look of the grain in the first. To me the new one looks like something my wife would bring home from Target. Probably more the color than the style.


----------



## gic (Oct 14, 2013)

The new one, the first one looks like something n a department store could sell, the second looks uber cool and has a personal touch to it...


----------



## cclin (Oct 14, 2013)

my vote goes to new one!!


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 14, 2013)

I like the new one. Definitely more interesting. But I'll hold off until you make some for the burl slabs It's a Burl is going to start offering


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2013)

The new one looks nicer. I don't really like the color, though.


----------



## greasedbullet (Oct 14, 2013)

I would like the older design if it had some crazy-awesome figuring or was a very nice wood or something, but out of the 2 example given I like the newer one more.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 15, 2013)

Color me different. I like them both but prefer the first because of the wider boards.


----------



## cord_steele (Oct 15, 2013)

New one for sure.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 15, 2013)

I think I prefer the new one, but not by a huge margin. If the new design is much more work (and therefore much more money), I would think twice about doing it. It's really the color of these two examples that make them look cheap/generic to me.


----------



## DWSmith (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you for the observations. I value them and appreciate the time it took to respond.

Color was mentioned. Both are hard maple and there is nothing very striking about its color. 

Once I complete some cherry and walnut items I will preview them here as well. There colors will be more striking.

As for the reason I asked, I shipped the new one pictured here to a customer on the west coast and her reaction was very negative. I believe she will keep it after I explained the reason for the change in design.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 15, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I think I prefer the new one, but not by a huge margin. If the new design is much more work (and therefore much more money), I would think twice about doing it. It's really the color of these two examples that make them look cheap/generic to me.



+1, Johnny. For me, I would like a surface treatment that would be a bit 'non-slip' to prevent items from launching in the event of a heavy handed spin.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 15, 2013)

The BoardSMITH said:


> As for the reason I asked, I shipped the new one pictured here to a customer on the west coast and her reaction was very negative. I believe she will keep it after I explained the reason for the change in design.



Well, if she expected the first design I can see how she'd be disappointed by the new design. Wouldn't hurt to offer both designs for sale, at least initially to see how customer demand is. I think I prefer the original design myself.


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 15, 2013)

I agree with Kyle--I can understand her feelings about expecting one thing, but receiving another.

For me, personally, I prefer the new design, so I'd consider it an upgrade, but I think it's more a matter of personal taste and expectations.


----------



## bkultra (Oct 15, 2013)

New one


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 15, 2013)

It wouldn't matter to me.
I keep mine loaded up with hot sauce, toothpicks, napkin holder, salt and pepper grinders, etc...
It's not hanging on the wall.

I have a 20" of the old design... In maple. I realize some of you may feel it "looks cheap" but that's simply your mind playing tricks on you. Because we've all seen items of similar appearance that were cheaply made, the brain makes this correlation from the picture. It should also be noted that the reason those cheap items look this way is that they are trying to mimic the appearance of quality items (unfortunately they've been doing it so long that this look no longer triggers "quality" in our brain it triggers "cheap"). 

I assure you there is no mistaking the quality of these spinners in person. Like all of Dave's work, the quality is top notch.

I like the new look just fine Dave, but I'm sure it was a bit of a surprise when she opened the box, lol.


----------



## ptolemy (Oct 15, 2013)

It wouldn't matter to me (design) as long both reliable, so I would say go with one that's easier/faster to make.


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 15, 2013)

wenus2 said:


> .....I assure you there is no mistaking the quality of these spinners in person. Like all of Dave's work, the quality is top notch.


Regardless of looks cheap or not in the pictures, I have no doubts about the quality of David's work at all! I'm sure they both look much better in person, I just like the looks of the original.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't feel one is head and shoulders above the other. I say go with what you like making better.


----------



## GeneH (Oct 15, 2013)

Without a doubt the new one. It isn't something we see everyday and had a lot of style.


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 15, 2013)

I like the look of the new ones. factor in using darker and lighter wood patterns and it would truly shine.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Oct 16, 2013)

I like them both equally, maybe the newer one a bit more because its not something you see every day. Have you thought about making some out of unique woods? The prettiest LS I've ever seen was made out of Birdseye maple and that was a custom item.


----------



## DWSmith (Oct 16, 2013)

I have read and reread all the opinions here and one thing it me squarely. I should have contacted the customer first and allowed her to either approve the new design or stay wilth the old design. SImply sending it to her without giving her a heads-up was indeed unfair. So I sent an email offering to replace it at no charge and pay for the return shipping both ways.

Thanks for all the opinions and for helping me to see past the end of my own nose.


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 16, 2013)

Classy as always David!


----------

